# seekanne - wie pflanzen?



## danyvet (18. Juni 2008)

Liebe Leute,
ich hab wieder mal eine Frage (vorsicht, werden noch viele kommen *g*):
Wie pflanze ich eine __ Seekanne? Ich hab ein Buch, wo 2 Varianten drin stehen. Im allgemeinen Teil steht:
wurzellose Schwimm- und Unterwasserpflanzen wie Seekanne oder __ Krebsschere kann man aus dem Wasserbeutel sofort in den Teich werfen...

Weiter hinten im speziellen Abschnitt, wo jede Pflanze einzeln erklärt wird, steht bei der Seekanne:
Pflanzung: in flache Pflanzgefäße, die man am Teichgrund verankert bzw. durch Kiesel beschwert.

Also was jetzt? Einfach reinwerfen (wär mir natürlich die einfachste Variante), oder doch in ein Gefäß und auf den Grund mit ihr?

LG
Dany


----------



## Plätscher (18. Juni 2008)

*AW:  seekanne - wie pflanzen?*

hallo Dany,

tut mir leid das Sagen zu müssen, aber du mußt arbeiten:

Die Seekanne ist wie eine kl. Seerose. D.h. sie muß im Untergrund wurzeln. Sie hohlt ihre Nährstoffe aus dem Bodengrund und nicht aus dem Wasser.
Also schön ins Töpfchen pflanzen und versenken.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (18. Juni 2008)

*AW:  seekanne - wie pflanzen?*

Wir haben unsere Seekannen auf verschiedener Weise gepflanzt. 

Einige stehen in den Pflanztaschen in einem Sand/Lehm-Gemisch ... richtig eingepflanzt. Die anderen wurden einfach mit einem locker um die Pflanze geschlungenen Band, welches an einen Stein gebunden wurde, im Teich versenkt. Bei beiden "Pflanzarten" entwickeln sich die Pflanzen prächtig .... vielleicht musst Du ja doch nicht arbeiten  , wenn Du es mal mit der "Steinmethode" versuchen möchtest.

Auf jeden Fall wünschen wir Dir viel Erfolg ... und viele Blüten an Deiner Seekanne


----------



## danyvet (19. Juni 2008)

*AW:  seekanne - wie pflanzen?*

Danke euch für die Antworten!
@ C&L: das klingt super mit der Steinmethode *ggg* Ich würde ja das einfach-reinwerfen nicht deswegen lieber machen weil ich mir dadurch Arbeit ersparen würde, aber es wär schon sehr praktisch, v.a. weil unser Wasser schon sehr grün ist und man nicht auf den Grund sieht, da will ich grad nicht reinsteigen, weil ich nicht mehr wirklich weiß, wo die "Stufen" sind ;-)

LG
Dany


----------



## Plätscher (19. Juni 2008)

*AW:  seekanne - wie pflanzen?*



			
				danyvetl unser Wasser schon sehr grün ist und man nicht auf den Grund sieht schrieb:
			
		

> Feigling


----------



## Christine (19. Juni 2008)

*AW:  seekanne - wie pflanzen?*



			
				danyvet schrieb:
			
		

> da will ich grad nicht reinsteigen, weil ich nicht mehr wirklich weiß, wo die "Stufen" sind ;-)



Hey Dany,

 stell Dich nicht so an, dafür hat Mutter Natur Dir den Tastsinn gegeben.

Also  ab ins Wasser!


----------



## 1686christine (19. Juni 2008)

*AW:  seekanne - wie pflanzen?*

Hallo

Meine Seekanne habe ich einfach mit Kieselsteinchen verankert
und die wächst und blüht schön. 

Gruß (die andere) Christine


----------



## Eugen (19. Juni 2008)

*AW:  seekanne - wie pflanzen?*

Hallo Dany,

ich habe meine Seekanne einfach ins Wasser geworfen.

Seitdem wuchert sie im tiefen Bereich ( bis 110cm ) lustig vor sich hin.

Vor einem Monat sah es so aus :

Foto 

Inzwischen hat sich die Fläche locker verdoppelt.

==>  es geht auch ohne Steinchen oder Töpfchen.

Allerdings sollte am Grund schon Substrat zum Verankern vorhanden sein


----------



## framp (19. Juni 2008)

*AW:  seekanne - wie pflanzen?*

Im ersten Jahr habe ich die Seekanne im Topf gehabt. Mittlerweile (nach n>3 Jahren) treibt sich die Seekanne überall bei mir im Teich rum - selbst weit weg vom Topf. Sie ist ziemlich virulent.


----------



## danyvet (19. Juni 2008)

*AW:  seekanne - wie pflanzen?*

maaahhhh, das is ja echt arg, sooo viele unterschiedliche Erfahrungen und Meinungen in Büchern... woran soll ich mich denn halten??? Wir haben heute wieder ein paar Pflänzchen gekauft. Ein __ Hornkraut, __ Wasserhahnenfuß, __ Tausendblatt, __ Wasserfeder und __ Wasserpest. Die Seekanne haben wir jetzt mit der Wasserpest in ein bissi größeres Pflanzgefäß gefüllt mit Kies und bissi Sand gegeben und auf ca. 50-60 cm gesetzt, wobei die Wasserhöhe dort jetzt erst ca. 15 cm ist, da wir gerade erst langsam am einlassen sind. Zitzerlweise, damit die Pflanzerl nicht überfordert sind. Das Tausendblatt haben wir mit einem Stein am Schnürl einfach in die Tiefenzone versenkt. Das Hornkraut einfach reingeworfen, Wasserfeder und Hahnenfuss sind noch im Schüsserl und warten bis, das Wasser dort ist, wo sie mal hinkommen sollen (ca. 40-50 cm Tiefe). Die Seekanne hat sogar schon eine Knospe! Macht der das was, wenn wir sie versenken?
@ Eugen: wow, so schöner Teich! Ich will auch!!! *quengel* bin schon ganz ungeduldig!!! Hoffentlich gibt sich das grüne Trüb bald, damit wir auch was sehen von den untergetauchten Pflanzerln.

LG
Dany


----------

